# Facebook?



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

anyone on facebook?.
I'm there as Maryellen Errigo-Longeill


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not. I got tired of them changing things and with those changes having to chase around to reset my privacy settings. Add in now that they've got all those vids playing, I just don't have the data allowance available to waste on it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I am, but not often.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nope.............


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Working my way to get off of it.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm on it once a month or so. I'm not a fan of it. I use it to catch up with people I don't really keep in contact with as the years pass.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I use it for all my rescue stuff to keep up with all my rescue friends and post obnoxious pics of all my critters lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I use my facebook to keep up with old friends. 2 from 40 years ago!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

No way!!!I have a page but only for reading articles I have to access through FB or Twitter.I have no desire to look up people from my past-there was a reason I lost contact in the first place-and the whole world don't need to know what I'm doing.But if you ever wanna talk,I'll give you my phone number...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I also have people on there I worked with for 12 years in NY I keep up with, and some from here I've worked with.


----------

